# Should I get castrated?



## Jin (May 7, 2017)

Do my testicles do anything anymore? I'm on TRT and my boys don't make little boys.

anybody for Rocky Mountain oysters? Table for 2.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2017)

Might as well man. I'll get it done with you. We'll start a new movement called "nothing but cock" and take over the world


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

But how will you be able to teabag?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> But how will you be able to teabag?



Just make them lick tour asshole instead


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2017)

well, had to click on this thread lol... I'm done having kids myself, I have a 13 year old son to carry on the Gibsonator name and I know he will proudly. my ex was trying to pressure me into it, thank god that didn't pan out holy shit, new chick is not interested in having anymore, that's a plus.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2017)

you guys could probably get a 2 for 1 special over there in Japan haaaaaaya!


----------



## Jin (May 7, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> you guys could probably get a 2 for 1 special over there in Japan haaaaaaya!



They do them free here. Most of the guys have no balls.

Anything we consider masculine is considered "macho" here. People literally say that I am "hard macho" (as opposed to soft macho). Lots of dude with blow dried hair wearing what looks like blouses. These ****ers have really softened up since WWII.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> They do them free here. Most of the guys have no balls. Anything we consider masculine is considered "macho" here. People literally say that I am "hard macho" (as opposed to soft macho). Lots of dude with blow dried hair wearing what looks like blouses. These ****ers have really softened up since WWII.


dropping 2 A bombs was one of the worst acts in history of man..Pearl harbor was a military base ane the americans knew the attack was coming..I study alot of "real" history


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2017)

Out of all asians the japs are my favorite..They have honor ,good clean healthy food,and ninjas..That whole fukashema thing puts a damper on things a bit


----------



## Mythos (May 7, 2017)

:32 (11):



tencharacters


----------



## stonetag (May 7, 2017)

Cheaper way is to put a rubber band around them, put a half hitch on the band every day or so, soon they will roll out the bottom of your pant leg to be scarfed by some lap dog.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Out of all asians the japs are my favorite..They have honor ,good clean healthy food,and ninjas..That whole fukashema thing puts a damper on things a bit


 Bah...honor was lost when the last samurai was killed. I've seen the movie.


----------



## BRICKS (May 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> But how will you be able to teabag?



Get some prosthetic balls.  Make them big and brass


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2017)

Are you a feminist?


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2017)

Take away my balls my pecker would look gigantic!


----------



## ken Sass (May 7, 2017)

**** the Japanese, dad was at pearl harbor. those little sob's got what they had coming. read about the rape of nanking and how they treated are pow's. ises has nothing on them


----------



## Seeker (May 7, 2017)

I couldn't imagine cutting off my babies. I thoroughly enjoy petting them sometimes. But if you do, save them and hang them on your Christmas tree every year.


----------



## bugman (May 8, 2017)

Vasectomy is the way to go.  Sore for a few days and other than the small "loads" no problems here.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2017)

Your balls are worth like 30 grand....seriously. If you are going to do it. Look into this.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Might as well man. I'll get it done with you. We'll start a new movement called "nothing but cock" and take over the world



Read this outloud to my wife and she almost chocked on her food. She usually finds such humor below her, so Nothing But Cock must have a classy ring to it. 



stonetag said:


> Cheaper way is to put a rubber band around them, put a half hitch on the band every day or so, soon they will roll out the bottom of your pant leg to be scarfed by some lap dog.



Not too many time I laugh audibly. Thanks for that. 


BRICKS said:


> Get some prosthetic balls.  Make them big and brass


I'm too cheap for brass. I'm going to go with the largest size nudicles they make for Bulldogs. 


PFM said:


> Take away my balls my pecker would look gigantic!



Great minds think alike. Team Nothing But Cock. **** off Rich Piana. 


ken Sass said:


> **** the Japanese, dad was at pearl harbor. those little sob's got what they had coming. read about the rape of nanking and how they treated are pow's. ises has nothing on them



I agree. Literally they were worse than Isis is today. Also they attempt to revise history and not take responsibility for the atrocities they committed. Exact opposite of how Germany has handled their Nazi past. 

Really sick stuff like making sons rape their mothers, keeping sex slaves and then (if they got pregnant) cutting their stomachs open and killing them, having contests to see who could decapitate the most prisoners, the list goes on and these are no here say, but documented facts. 



Seeker said:


> I couldn't imagine cutting off my babies. I thoroughly enjoy petting them sometimes. But if you do, save them and hang them on your Christmas tree every year.



jin's nuts roasting on an open fire, seeker nipping at my taint. 



bugman said:


> Vasectomy is the way to go.  Sore for a few days and other than the small "loads" no problems here.



my balls don't make sperm brother, that'd be an odd procedure to ask for. 



BigSwolePump said:


> Your balls are worth like 30 grand....seriously. If you are going to do it. Look into this.



I posted on eBay and it was flagged and taken down. Where can I sell them?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2017)

america knew the attacks on PH where coming..It was their way into the war very similar to what 911 was


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2017)

Ok, so what I heard is wrong according to snopes. 

http://www.snopes.com/college/medical/testicle.asp


----------



## ToolSteel (May 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> america knew the attacks on PH where coming..It was their way into the war very similar to what 911 was


Really? You were there?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Really? You were there?



no idiot I wasnt..I actually read books and study history..Real history not what fox 5 or your school books make u believe


----------



## ToolSteel (May 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> no idiot I wasnt..I actually read books and study history..Real history not what fox 5 or your school books make u believe


Shut the **** up druggie. You read unverifiable info just like everyone else. You simply believe what you want. 

Ever notice how every time you start rambling in the chat, everyone just talks around you? It's because no one gives a flying **** that you're here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Shut the **** up druggie. You read unverifiable info just like everyone else. You simply believe what you want. Ever notice how every time you start rambling in the chat, everyone just talks around you? It's because no one gives a flying **** that you're here.



What ever u say u fat fuk


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2017)

Well, that escalated quickly...:32 (6):


----------



## trodizzle (May 8, 2017)

Jin said:


> Do my testicles do anything anymore? I'm on TRT and my boys don't make little boys.
> 
> anybody for Rocky Mountain oysters? Table for 2.



I say go for it. It could be a unique look the chicks dig. All sausage, no eggs.


----------



## Beezy (May 9, 2017)

Soooo haaard to respect bong-hit historians. "Real history", from grainy cam videos on YouTube that seem to possess magnetic qualities when the weed is too good.


----------

